# 2012 Trip To Yellostone Np



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Am planning a trip to Yellowstone in summer of 2012, nned help with places to stay near park or inside if allowed.
we ar in central Ar thanks


----------



## alageezer (Aug 21, 2011)

Inside the park there are several hundred camp sights. Fishing Bridge is the only one with any hookups. If you go on the Yellowstone website, it list all the campgrounds. In looking at the different cg, you will see most have length limits of 25-30 ft. Don't believe that, call the reservation number. Three or four of the cg have spots big enough to park larger units.

Be aware of the weather, and check before you get there. The first picture was taken the Thursday before Memorial weekend this year. The second picture was taken coming out the south gate the third week of June last year. Both were freak storms, but you gotta be prepared.


----------



## alageezer (Aug 21, 2011)

Wanted to add these shots. This is why you gotta go to Yellowstone.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for info, looking forward to trip


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll add that Fishing Bridge is a parking lot. I'd reccomend one of the others if you can live without hookups. Yellowstone is a VERY BIG Park. If you want to see it all you need a central location, AND at least a week. (IMO of course)


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We stayed at Mammoth this June. The site was large enough for our 26RKS with a 3' extension for our generator. I could have held a larger trailer as well.

Although the Mammoth campground is in the northern most part of the camp, just down the road from the Roosevelt Arch, it is close to the small town of Gardiner, Montana which will afford you a wider variety of services than can be found in any one place in the park. It is also very close to Mammoth Village which offers many tourist amenities, not the least of which are elk roaming freely through the area - great for photographs.










Also, the colorful Mammoth hot springs will make for some striking photos.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

danny285 said:


> Am planning a trip to Yellowstone in summer of 2012, nned help with places to stay near park or inside if allowed.
> we ar in central Ar thanks


When do you plan on going? If all goes as planned for us we are going to try and get there mid-June for 4-5 days.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We stayed at Madison campground and will be going back next summer as well hopefully. It's about 15 min. from West Yellowstone and is a good centeral spot for doing the loops. We would do one loop a day and then go back to our favorite spots on the other days. Plenty of spots for large rv's as well as tents. And good flyfishing on the Madison which borders the campground. We also got hit by a freak snow storm that shut all the roads in the park for a day.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We have hopes of making the trip in the near future.

What are opinions of the best time to go to Yellowstone. I would imagine that summers are busy but we also want to avoid 
bad weather.

What amount of time is needed?

The pics really look great and inviting.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

If we can pill it off we will go sometime mid jud to late july, thanks for info.


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.recreation.gov/camping/map_of_Rainbow_Point_Campground_Mt/r/campgroundMap.do?page=map&search=site&contractCode=NRSO&parkId=72014&topTabIndex=CampingSpot. We stay in spot 8 and 9. Large spot with a water across the street.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

We are also planing on taking this trip. Subscribing


----------

